# Budgie has Air-Sac Mites



## Alexkane (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi guys so my budgie has been sick for a week now with air sac mites ans his medicine still hasn’t arrive I need to know how long before they could kill my bird as it is out of my hands I’m just waiting on delivery of medication but I need to know how long before they possibly kill him


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Did an Avian Vet prescribe the medication or did you order something on-line?
The medication that needs to be used is a "spot-on" treatment of Ivermectin or Scatt for Birds.
What did you buy?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Alexkane (Aug 4, 2021)

So the vet I visited was not an avian vet as I have none anywhere near me whatsoever however I have ordered beaphar spot on and it is to come in 5 days however I just want to know if my poor budgie will last that long because I can see that he’s not himself and I hate the thought of him passing so it’s out of my hands until this medicine comes unless you see that the beaphar medicine I bought is wrong? It says it helps with air sac mites I purchased it on Amazon however if you know it doesn’t please do say as I’d prefer to know than find out it doesn’t myself


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The Beapar medication you bought is a brand name for ivermectin so that is fine.
There is no way for us to know if the budgie will survive until the medication arrives and then kicks in within his system.
Isn't there any way you can get the dosage for your budgie directly from the vet who told you your budgie has air-sac mites.*


----------



## Alexkane (Aug 4, 2021)

Unfortunately not as he didn’t have any neither did anywhere near me at all


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry. How long has your budgie been ill with air-sac mites?

Make sure there is a high level of humidity in the room to help the budgie breathe.

Use a warm-mist humidifier with a crop or two of pure eucalyptus oil in the water to moisten the air.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for the loss of your budgie.

It is because of Love we Grieve
and
Because of Love we are also comforted
in our Sorrow

In Memories, may you find Healing
In Time, may you find Peace
In the Power of Love, may you find Comfort*


----------

